# Snoway ST Frame



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Snoway ST frame with used cutting edge. 
Not sure what I want for it. I guess I just don't want to send it to the scrapper.

Let me know if interested.

Chicago

George
630.873.9945


----------

